# cichlid mixing



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i was wondering if you could mix multies(shell dweller) and n.leleupi?


(for now lets not worry about size of tank or aything.)


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well even though you say not too worry about tank size, that is the most important factor when mixing any species! It may not work in a 20 gallon, but in a 75 its got a good shot.

Edit: Did he actually get banned?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

the banned question is a good one. but i think this is a good question to be answered anyways.

Lelupi are HATEFUL, they have a reputation for pulling shellies out of their shells just to beat on them. so is it a good idea? not at all. can it be done? yes, with enough space and territories


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I've read about the Lelupi being very aggressive to shellies, like Mike said. I personally wouldn't mix them unless the tank was huge....maybe 100 gallons or so.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ok. thnx guys. o, and i did get banned for a while...


----------

